# Visitors advised to obtain probationary work permit



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

DUBAI - Visitors in Dubai who wish to start working during their visit visa period itself should acquire a permit known as the probationary work permit first, advised the chief residency prosecutor.


Read the full article 
Visitors advised to obtain probationary work permit

 so no Hatta Oman or it still exist? or has nothing to do with this?


----------



## IK5 (Oct 29, 2011)

nm62 said:


> DUBAI - Visitors in Dubai who wish to start working during their visit visa period itself should acquire a permit known as the probationary work permit first, advised the chief residency prosecutor.
> 
> 
> Read the full article
> ...


Does MOL really make ensure this?


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

nm62 said:


> DUBAI - Visitors in Dubai who wish to start working during their visit visa period itself should acquire a permit known as the probationary work permit first, advised the chief residency prosecutor.
> 
> 
> Read the full article
> ...


Well according to last week's Time Out, visa runs are illegal.


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

CrowdedHouse said:


> Well according to last week's Time Out, visa runs are illegal.



this is an interesting piece of information... i will google it and try to read more on this...


----------

